# Nakamichi RD-350 Cassette Removal



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Unless it has sentimental value, like you played Barry White music the first time you and your wife, well, you know... Just yank it out and replace it. Use whatever large metal prying device you have close to you. 

After that, get a HU that plays CDs and mp3s. Or if you must have a cassette deck, just ask around. I bet you know someone that has one laying around that they can't give away.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I see you got some help on Ferrari chat.

did you get it out?


----------



## Lawrence Coppar (Mar 13, 2009)

No, I never got the thing out. I reinstalled the darn thing this morning - gave up on it. It seems like the metals have attached themselves to one another. I cannot believe it won't come out. The housing is fiber glass and I'm afraid to use much force on it. If the player did not work I'd attach small stainless steel cables to the holes in the sheath and anchor the cables to my hydraulic press' frame, then use the ram on the stereo. That way no force is transmitted to the fiberglass frame. But it plays well, both the radio and cassette. The cassette will not play in one direction because it reverses in a couple of seconds. I've decided for now to leave well enough alone. But I thought I'd try this forum in the hopes that someone could help.

I have a clock that is also mounted in that fiberglass housing that does not work. When I decide to have the clock rebuilt, the entire housing will have to come out again. So I'll have another shot at it.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

By any chance, did you get an pictures of it while it was out?

Someone else mentioned Ferrari, and you said the radio was in the car for 26 years. Now, I am curious to know if you have a classic Ferrari, and if so, got any pics?


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I have found that if you just keep at it, you will either break something or it will finally just pop out. I had a ford radio removal problem and after probably 4 hours I finally got it.


----------



## Lawrence Coppar (Mar 13, 2009)

paintdrying said:


> I have found that if you just keep at it, you will either break something or it will finally just pop out. I had a ford radio removal problem and after probably 4 hours I finally got it.


 I'm leaving it alone for the time being. The console where it resides also has a quartz clock that does not work. If I decide to have the clock replaced/repaired, the console will have to come out again. At that time I may give it another try. It plays well (both radio and cassette in one direction), just won't reverse. Things that don't work as intended tend to grate on me.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

get a wireless transmitter.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

r0ckstarr said:


> Now, I am curious to know if you have a classic Ferrari, and if so, got any pics?


:thumbup:


----------

